# Marines to get new sniper rifle...



## Devildoc (Apr 3, 2018)

Marine snipers are getting new Mk 13 rifles

I'll be happy to take a M40A6 off their hands.....


----------



## Gunz (Apr 3, 2018)

So I guess everybody is settled on 300 Win Mag...but it doesn't seem logical to me for the Marines and Army to have different sniper rifles, the MK13 and M2010 respectively. Why not contract for the same rifle for both? They're both chambered for the same round with a 1300 yard reach. How different can the requirements be for Army or Marine sniper teams?


----------



## DC (Apr 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> So I guess everybody is settled on 300 Win Mag...but it doesn't seem logical to me for the Marines and Army to have different sniper rifles, the MK13 and M2010 respectively. Why not contract for the same rifle for both? They're both chambered for the same round with a 1300 yard reach.


Probably because 300WM is in the SEAL inventory.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 3, 2018)

DC said:


> Probably because 300WM is in the SEAL inventory.



SEALs have the MK13...I get it. But why not the same LRPR service-wide?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 3, 2018)

The Marines are Johnny-come-lately to the chassis set-up.  I do not know what requirements they have that are so much different from the army or navy special Warfare where there needs to be such disparity between all three branches and platforms that use.


----------



## DC (Apr 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> SEALs have the MK13...I get it. But why not the same LRPR service-wide?


Army Navy are illogical and cite specific needs that are conflicting. Has been that way as you and I know forever. Would save a bunch of money if it was atleast on a base system then each user could customize for mission requirements.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah. Military logic. What was _I _thinking? 😎


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 3, 2018)

DC said:


> Army Navy are illogical and cite specific needs that are conflicting. Has been that way as you and I know forever. Would save a bunch of money if it was atleast on a base system then each user could customize for mission requirements.



So often we have tried to buy interchangeable systems. Almost every single time that has failed. Until you get one program office covering all services and their requirements, it's cheaper in the long run to just let each service buy whatever rifle.


----------



## Etype (Apr 9, 2018)

It's about time the Marines adopted a modern sniper rifle; unfortunately, I do think the Mk. 13 is technologically inferior to the 2010.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 9, 2018)

Etype said:


> It's about time the Marines adopted a modern sniper rifle; unfortunately, I do think the Mk. 13 is technologically inferior to the 2010.



Meh, it's cultural.  Doing more with less since 1775.  If they had something 'new' new, they'd break it, lose it, or eat it.


----------



## DC (Apr 9, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Meh, it's cultural.  Doing more with less since 1775.  If they had something 'new' new, they'd break it, lose it, or eat it.


You forgot steal it👍🏽


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 9, 2018)

DC said:


> You forgot steal it👍🏽



Tactfully acquire *


----------

